# Pm1127vf-lb Gearbox



## MSD0 (May 18, 2016)

I've had my 1127vf-lb for about a year now, but just started doing some real work with it. One thing that has been bothering me is the feed controls on the gearbox. On my machine, the feed direction lever is hard to move and doesn't seem to have much of a detent in the neutral position. I've tried moving the knob back and forth while turning the spindle by hand and at low rpm's, but it's tight no matter what. I did notice that it's easier on the slower feed speeds (position A & C). I'm also thinking of modifying the feed selector on the apron because it tends to hang up at the worst time. Hopefully some other owners can give me some tips.


----------



## FLguy (May 18, 2016)

I too have this model, and yes when it's under pressure it's tough to shift but I do have a noticeable detent. If you rock the chuck back and forth by hand the shift lever works very freely, this is natural because the drive trains forces are much less. My way of thinking is, this normal and OK.  Hope this helps. Make a lot stuff with fine lathe, and enjoy.


----------



## MSD0 (May 18, 2016)

FLguy said:


> I too have this model, and yes when it's under pressure it's tough to shift but I do have a noticeable detent. If you rock the chuck back and forth by hand the shift lever works very freely, this is natural because the drive trains forces are much less. My way of thinking is, this normal and OK.  Hope this helps. Make a lot stuff with fine lathe, and enjoy.


Thanks. I learned on Hardinge HLV's at work so wasn't sure what's normal. How's the action on your feed selector lever on the carriage?


----------



## FLguy (May 18, 2016)

Well, the feed selector is really loose with no detent, easy to engage and disengage. Maybe a spring ball plunger threaded into it"s end my help, I'm looking into this tomorrow.


----------



## MSD0 (May 18, 2016)

I like the spring plunger idea. Should be pretty easy to make.


----------



## lpeedin (May 19, 2016)

I don't think there is supposed to be a detent for the neutral position on the feed direction selector, or on the feed / threading selector.  Mine doesn't have detents for either of those knobs.  For the feed lever on the apron, I am assuming you are talking about the lever that engages either longitudinal feed or cross feed, mine is easy to move and engages easily.


----------



## MSD0 (May 19, 2016)

Thanks for the help guys. I guess I just need to get used to the longitudinal/cross feed lever.


----------



## lpeedin (May 20, 2016)

MDSO,  one of my buddies on here lpeedin, has the same lathe, and he and I both have the same 727 mills.  Even though they are the same machines, I can feel differences between them.  For example, the carriage on his lathe is much tighter to move than is mine. I think it just has to do with whoever is doing the fitting of the parts on these machines.


----------



## MSD0 (May 20, 2016)

Definitely going to see some variation between machines due to tolerances, etc. It's crazy the way some of the parts were put together. On my machine, the studs that hold the change gear cover look like they were bent in order to line up with the holes. Not really a big deal in the end as long as it works.


----------

